# Iced Coffee (Southern Italy recipe)



## Rosso Antico (6 mo ago)

Ciao,

If it's of interest, I would like to share what I usually do when I'm in the mood for a good, iced coffee (that is, every day from May to September inclusive).

Prepare a moka (recommended size: six cups) at night. If possible, use a stainless-steel coffee pot, because unlike aluminium alloy ones, it neither adds nor detracts from the taste of the coffee.

Personally, I usually get two different coffee blends, both containing the Arabica and Robusta varieties, each in inverted percentages (70% / 30% and vice-versa). The level of roasting also differs (medium / dark), as, taken on their own, one seems to have a somewhat 'weak' taste - while giving off a very good aroma - while the other has a slightly too pungent flavour and a high caffeine content. By mixing them together at 50%, I manage to get a well-balanced blend. At least, it perfectly suits my taste. However, I must say that relatives and friends are quite happy to taste the coffee made with this, let's say 'customised', blend.

Once the coffee is ready, while still hot, add 5 teaspoons of pure fructose (about 20g, that’s to say, 0.7 oz.) and stir until it is completely dissolved. It is advisable to avoid sucrose and/or chemical sweeteners. Then, add 3 (three) ice cubes and wait a couple of minutes for them to dissolve completely. This serves both to quickly lower the temperature of the solution and to 'lighten' it, facilitating the formation of ice crystals later on.

At this point, using a small funnel, pour the coffee into a sturdy glass bottle with a perfectly hermetically sealed stopper. To be on the safe side, the capacity of the bottle should be about 25% greater than the volume of coffee that will be poured into it.

Immerse vertically the bottle up to the neck in a container filled with cold water so that it quickly reaches room temperature.

Finally, remove the bottle from the water, dry it thoroughly and place it in the freezer, preferably at a temperature no higher than -18°C (-0.4°F).

The next morning, take the bottle out of the freezer. Obviously, you will find what looks like the basis for a good coffee granita. Actually, you will need to wait about 1.5 to 2 hours for the dark, icy block to start melting. At this point, you will have to shake - briefly but vigorously - the bottle to make the ice crystals shrink to no more than 5mm (0.2").

The best thing about that will be these small ice crystals that will finish dissolving in your mouth while drinking the coffee.

Let's eventually enjoy our more than deserved Iced Coffee.

Cheers,

R.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice little write up


----------



## Rosso Antico (6 mo ago)

coffeechap said:


> Nice little write up


Thank you @coffeechap !


----------

